# Coating of board below SBB



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Give it a try. ***** harming a hive over some veggie oil seems a little farfetched; I'd go ahead and use it until and unless you have a problem. I have used a spray can of olive oil for years in a ****-dense area and have never had an issue. But go ahead ad try your oil; you'll only be leaving it on a couple days anyways. If they are fanning or roaring you'll know they don't like it and you can go back to Crisco


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

If you want an odorless coating, use just mineral oil. Ants and other problem animals will not be attracted to it.


----------



## GED (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen. Good information. It is amazing how the internet allows the transfer of knowledge !! I can learn in a week what would have taken a year 20 years ago.

Thanks,

Ed


----------

